# How to gain access to drivers side rear speaker 05 goat?



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone know how to gain access to the drivers side rear speaker, I think it might be blown?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

In the side panel or the back deck?


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

mikes06goat said:


> In the side panel or the back deck?


Its the side panel behind the driver seat. Thanks


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I replaced mine with Infinitys. I don't remember there being any screws just push clips.I believe you have to remove at least the seat bottom. Then the panel pops off but I used a trim tool at each retainers location. I can't even imagine what that panel costs! I replaced the speakers like 2 years ago so it isn't fresh. I think where the panel curves up towards the window you have to lift up as well.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

You might have to take off the sill plate too. When I did mine I did all but the tweeters in the dash so I removed lot's trim and all the seats.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

mikes06goat said:


> You might have to take off the sill plate too. When I did mine I did all but the tweeters in the dash so I removed lot's trim and all the seats.


Whats the sill plate? Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Do a search it may have been covered, I know I gave some pointers on how to get to them. Also there is a service manual sticky in the forum somewhere it will give you detailed info on how to get to them. Now is the time to upgrade all four speakers back there because it it alot of work to get to them.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

The plastic trim that runs along side of the seat from front to back.


----------

